# صلاة الخاطئ



## ramzy1913 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمة://

صلاة الخاطىء





صلاة الخاطىء هى صلاة يتلوها الشخص عندما يدرك أنه خاطيء وأنه يحتاج الى مخلص. ترديد صلاه الخاطىء لن تأتى فى حد ذاتها بأيه نتيجة. صلاة الخاطىء تكون ذات تأثير عندما تمثل معرفه وادراك الشخص وأعترافه بالخطيئه التى أرتكبها وأحتياجه للخلاص .

أول جزء من صلاة الخاطىء هو التسليم بأننا جميعا خطاة. رومية (10:3) يوضح لنا "مكتوب أنه ليس بارا ولا واحد". الكتاب المقدس يوضح أننا جميعا قد أخطأنا ونحتاج للغفران والرحمه من الله (تيطس 5:3-7) و بسبب خطايانا نستحق عقاب أبدى ( متى 46:25) صلاه الخاطىء هى تضرع وطلب للنعمة بدلا من العقاب .

الجزء الثانى من صلاة الخاطىء هى معرفه ما صنعه الله ليبدل طبيعتنا الخاطئة. الله أخذ صورة أنسان وتجسد فى شخص يسوع المسيح ( يوحنا 1:1 و 14) يسوع علمنا الحقيقه عن الله وعاش حياه بارة وخالية من الخطيئة ( يوحنا 46:8) و ( كورونثوس الثانيه 21:5) وبعد ذلك مات يسوع على  بدلا عنا آخذا على نفسه العقاب المستحق علينا (روميه 8:5) ثم قام يسوع من الموت حتى يثبت نصرته على الخطيئة و الموت والجحيم (كولوسى 15:2) و (كورونثوس الاولى أصحاح 15).

من أجل هذا كله غفرت لنا خطايانا ونلنا الوعد بالحياه الأبديه ان آمننا بيسوع المسيح . علينا فقط أن نؤمن أنه مات بدلا عنا وقام من الأموات (روميه 9:10-10). نحن ننال الخلاص بالنعمه فقط من خلال الايمان بشخص يسوع المسيح وحده فقط. ( أفسس 8:2) يعلن "لأنكم بالنعمة مخلصون بالايمان وذلك ليس منكم هو عطية الله ". 

أن تصلى صلاة الخاطىء هى ببساطة أعترافك بأنك تعتمد على شخص الرب يسوع المسيح كمخلصك. لآ توجد كلمات سحرية تؤدى للخلاص. الأيمان بموت يسوع المسيح وقيامته هو الذى يخلصنا. أذا كنت تعتقد أنك خاطىء وتحتاج الى الخلاص من خلال يسوع المسيح يمكنك أن تردد الصلاة التالية: " صلاه الخاطىء.

"يارب، أعلم أنني خاطيء وأنني أستحق العقاب. ولكني أؤمن أن يسوع المسيح مخلصي. أنني أؤمن أن موته وقيامته يقدم لي غفران الخطايا. أنا أؤمن بيسوع ويسوع وحده كربي ومخلصي. أشكرك يارب لخلاصي و لغفرانك لخطيئتي. آمين !"
__________________

قبول الرب يسوع المسيح هو إدراك وجوده في قلبك.
صلي هذه الصلاة من قلبك فتخلص
أيها الرب يسوع.. أعترف بأني إنسان خاطئ. أغفر خطاياي. إنني أفتح باب قلبي وأقبلك مخلصاً وسيداً لي.. تربع على عرش حياتي وإجعلني ذلك الإنسان الذي تريدني أن أكونه.. أشكرك لأنك سمعت صلاتي.. آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*اميييييييين
شكراا  للصلاة الرائعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ramzy1913 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكرك اختى العزيزة كلدانية الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2010)

آمين

فى منتهى الروعه

شكرا 

سلام الرب يســوع


----------



## ramzy1913 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكرك اخى النهيسى الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (3 ديسمبر 2010)

​


----------



## ramzy1913 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك كليمو الرب يباركك


----------

